# so you think you're low?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

since this forum sucks for uploading pictures heres my flikr i update it whenever i get a chance to go get some pics,i went to the same place i took my first pics on when the coilovers were first installed now im back and lower then ever,and dont worry i saving up 2g for wheels **** going fast i have another car for that low and slowFlickr: burns760's Photostream


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice!

So how you get the ass to drop that low? Thought the coils were already maxed out.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice. I need some **** Eco rims. I think they'd fill up my wheel wells a little more and really show that I'm lowered. Nice car so far jakk.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice drop. Looks amazing.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm in love with you Cruze. That is all. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Katee228 said:


> Hi, I'm in love with you Cruze. That is all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


And I'm in love with you ... That is all


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> And I'm in love with you ... That is all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


....SMH -_- lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> So how you get the ass to drop that low? Thought the coils were already maxed out.
> 
> ...


Haha if i rember right i cut. Abput 1 or 2 coils off the rear doesnt affect anything 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

omg awesome! common buddy you gotta go hellaflush


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice! 

A bit impractical for up here, though. One steep driveway would have it hung up, not to mention it'd be a snowplow in the winter.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Very true. I have speedbumps in my apartment complex that would be hatin' on that front end. Jakk I also like your wheels better without the dip. It looks more classy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Nice!
> 
> A bit impractical for up here, though. One steep driveway would have it hung up, not to mention it'd be a snowplow in the winter.


Oo trust me i have to b very wearey on where i go and my roads in my town are some of the worst the newest repaved road was back in 1983 


Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> omg awesome! common buddy you gotta go hellaflush


I kinda want too but its a whole lotta money to spend on custom drilled wheels 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Old thread, I know but I love the way your Cruze looks and how did you delete the bottom grille? I love the way that looks!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

silverWS.6 said:


> Old thread, I know but I love the way your Cruze looks and how did you delete the bottom grille? I love the way that looks!


sounds kinda ghetto but i took a hacksaw blade to the lower grill and used touch paint to cover up the hack lol


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

:lol: I might do the same thing, it looks real good. Too bad the wife won't let me lower this one, that was the first thing she said when she saw the pics of your Cruze...


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

like it man looks nice


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Oo trust me i have to b very wearey on where i go and my roads in my town are some of the worst


I don't think it would matter what town you were in, carefree driving is not an option that low... dips on the freeway would have you scraping. Add a few passengers and look out!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I don't think it would matter what town you were in, carefree driving is not an option that low... dips on the freeway would have you scraping. Add a few passengers and look out!


ive traveled 300 miles this low,cali to arizona, never hit a single thing there.just like driving fast theres a skill to driving low


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Offtopic- sorry. jakk- love your tails! Where did u get them? Love how it's just red ...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

UNREAL JAKK, beautiful buddy ive seen your pics on stanceworks.com and man people are going crazy over the cruze haha. Looks real good bro low and slow for the win anyday everyday! Im gunna drop my cruze even more once summer hits! keep it up jakk!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> Offtopic- sorry. jakk- love your tails! Where did u get them? Love how it's just red ...


very simple,vinyl overlays from grafswerks.its just like putting on the badge overlays,i must warn you though they are illegal to have your reverse lights red,i dont know why but it is.i havent had any trouble with the law.....yet



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> UNREAL JAKK, beautiful buddy ive seen your pics on stanceworks.com and man people are going crazy over the cruze haha. Looks real good bro low and slow for the win anyday everyday! Im gunna drop my cruze even more once summer hits! keep it up jakk!


thanks dude when you gonna join that forum,i know its mostly bmws,vws but hey the cruze looks like a bimmer


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> sounds kinda ghetto but i took a hacksaw blade to the lower grill and used touch paint to cover up the hack lol


I briefly looked over my grill and I didn't see any screws or clips holding it? It is glued on there or something?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

silverWS.6 said:


> I briefly looked over my grill and I didn't see any screws or clips holding it? It is glued on there or something?


No, its molded to the bumper i literally hacked it off

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> ive traveled 300 miles this low,cali to arizona, never hit a single thing there.


I've put +160,000km on a lowered Z06 since 2004 and haven't hit anything either (touch wood!), but that doesn't mean it doesn't hi-side in parking garages and scrape every time I enter my driveway. The highways in your neck of the woods are pretty prestine compared to most in the North. Spring thaw causes all kinds of dips in the road that I guarantee you would find with your air dam that low!



jakkaroo said:


> just like driving fast theres a skill to driving low


You got that right! That's why I said "carefree" driving is not an option... you have to be looking for obstacles all the time.

It definitely looks good, though. If the roads in the South West allow it, go for it!


----------



## DominCruze (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks good in my opinion but too low for me, maybe a couple of inches up, so far i found the same exact kit you used on Ebay for almost 1000$, is that how much u spent ?


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

How do you all not hit anything?! My cruze is stock and I'm always scraping it with all the ridiculous curbs, driveways, etc. here in Chicagoland!!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

dude you cruze is so sick that it is now my cover photo on facebook.... props dude


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> No, its molded to the bumper i literally hacked it off
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


You have/had this grill right? Clearly has no clips and is molded in









I have this one:










I'm thinking it might have some clips and some tabs that I'll just cut off, I thought all the Cruze's had the same lower grill but they do not so that's where my confusion came.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help with my rear suspension jakk. It helped get me to a more desirable height with a decent ride. You are a suspension master, Stephen King has nothing on you. (just a little play on words haha:th_coolio


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> You got that right! That's why I said "carefree" driving is not an option... you have to be looking for obstacles all the time.
> 
> It definitely looks good, though. If the roads in the South West allow it, go for it!


yes i understand it defeats the whole purpose,but i love low cars and not to mention when your low you drive slow.......so better mpgs:th_coolio: im achieving 29 city with a 1.8l



DominCruze said:


> Looks good in my opinion but too low for me, maybe a couple of inches up, so far i found the same exact kit you used on Ebay for almost 1000$, is that how much u spent ?


bought mine for 980 shipped to my door



Katee228 said:


> How do you all not hit anything?! My cruze is stock and I'm always scraping it with all the ridiculous curbs, driveways, etc. here in Chicagoland!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


you have to be one with the contour of the road lol



Ru5ty said:


> dude you cruze is so sick that it is now my cover photo on facebook.... props dude


thanks dude,it will never be finshed.when the funds roll in i will take the cruze to a new level 



silverWS.6 said:


> You have/had this grill right? Clearly has no clips and is molded in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have the rs package,ive looked into it and it seems the lower grill just clips off from the backside.You will have all the holders showing though,if you remove the lower grill.



Starchy said:


> Thanks for the help with my rear suspension jakk. It helped get me to a more desirable height with a decent ride. You are a suspension master, Stephen King has nothing on you. (just a little play on words haha:th_coolio


I wouldnt call my self a master,just a kid who loves wheels and suspension.I wanna see your cruze though sounds like you went the total opposite of me lol....thats why i love the cruze it can be anything because it has no identity,yet


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> you have the rs package,ive looked into it and it seems the lower grill just clips off from the backside.You will have all the holders showing though,if you remove the lower grill.


It does- I tried to remove mine to install my semi-permanent lower grill shutter. It was cold, so I didn't want to force it too much, but the bottom came off. The plastic that curves up to the grill continues back and has some cutouts at the end with a small little raised part to lock in the grill. The grill part has openings to snap right over those. I simply pushed mine back from the outside and the bottoms released, and the tops probably would too with more force.


----------



## DeeCruze (Jan 21, 2012)

That **** is DOOOOPPPEEE.... are u in Escondido area? i noticed the 760 in the Name


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

DeeCruze said:


> That **** is DOOOOPPPEEE.... are u in Escondido area? i noticed the 760 in the Name


Why yes, lol i live in shitty ass escondido

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

What's going on here? Car looks awesome btw!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sedanman said:


> What's going on here? Car looks awesome btw!


three wheelin haha


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Just ordered the red tint from grafx, does it just stick on? Or do you spray down with soapy water like you do with tint?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahhaha 



jakkaroo said:


> three wheelin haha


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

88cam said:


> Just ordered the red tint from grafx, does it just stick on? Or do you spray down with soapy water like you do with tint?


like any vinyl,spray with water and add heat


----------

